# Spirit Blue Ford Fiesta ST3 (MK7 2014)



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Car arrived on the 14th July from Ford so for the last week ive been detailing the car in stages, ive just finished LSP today and thought id upload some pics.

ive washed the car more times than ive driven it :lol:

Firstly products used:

Wash:
2BM, 
Dodo BTBM,
CarPro Merino Wool Wash Mitt
Wheel Woolies
Dooka Wheel wash mitt
Tardis
IronX
G3 Clay Mitt

Paint: 
Menz SF4000 with DAS6 for some minor swirls
CarPro Eraser (awesome smell!)
CQUK 2014
AF Illusion

Interior:
Gtechniq L1 and I1.

Wheels: Gtechniq C5 on Alloys and Brakes
Tyres: Megs Endurance Gel

Windscreen: AngelWax H2GO
Side and Rear Windows: Gtechniq G1
Inside Glass: Gtechniq G6

Some of the exterior trim: Gtechniq C5 and on Exhaust

+Loads of MFs!

Pics:































C+C Welcome


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks good, wondering why you waxed over a coating though..


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

How would you clean the honeycomb grills though?

Surly applying some sort of product to keep them looking new and fresh must be a total pain in the rear to do?


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> Looks good, wondering why you waxed over a coating though..


ive had Illusion for ages and wanted to use it, i figure Cquk will be under it as a base so gave it ago

tbh i didnt need to CQUk it, i had it so used it



Crackers said:


> How would you clean the honeycomb grills though?
> 
> Surly applying some sort of product to keep them looking new and fresh must be a total pain in the rear to do?


Small brush and a lot of patience and Metro Vac Sidekick helps too!


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks lovely though, friend of mine has 1 and it doesn't have shift for a standard little car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks beaut buddy.

So so nearly bought one of these but the wife didn't like the 'guppy' style front grill!! Yeah, I know!!

Ended up with the new RS Clio which she loves and I love cleaning so win win!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Looks beaut buddy.
> 
> So so nearly bought one of these but the wife didn't like the 'guppy' style front grill!! Yeah, I know!!
> 
> Ended up with the new RS Clio which she loves and I love cleaning so win win!


What do you think of the RS Clio fella?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice work on the ST fella.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and imo the best colour for this little pocket rocket


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice mate


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

The Australian distributor for Carpro says that CQUK is unique in that it has a 'rough' surface which allows waxes to bond better and is therefore more suitable for layering with. I'm still not convinced about waxing a coating, putting something like EXO on top of CS is a different matter though...


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

How much do they go for nowadays? Any extras on top?


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

awesome car bud if i had no kids  i would have one of these looks really well mate best colour too :thumb:


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks brilliant

Enjoy!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Great work looks stunning :thumb:



Focusaddict said:


> How much do they go for nowadays? Any extras on top?


ST-3 with metallic paint, spare wheel and centre rear headrest £17k. Although you can prob get them even cheaper since I got mine.


----------



## JONOGT6 (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow that looks really nice. I had an original shape Fiesta ST back in 2006 and absolutely loved it.
Mine had the big white stripes running front to back which i really liked at first... but then started to hate them after a few weeks so ended up peeling them off!!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Focusaddict said:


> How much do they go for nowadays? Any extras on top?


The ST3 has most of the extras included, parking sensors. rear middle head rest and spare tyre are optional extras


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Detailed again yesterday, did a bit of mix/match with the wax as wanted to test a few that ive recently bought, probably last time waxing with summer wax, next time i wax will probably be for winter.

Interesting too see how they last!

Base - AF Tripple
AF Illusion - Front End + Doors, 
Obsession Wax Hybrid 86 - Driver side rear wing
Obsession Euphoric - Passenger side rear wing
Artdeshine Obsidian Wax - Back end
Soft99 Fusso Dark - Roof

Phone pics:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice and by far my favourite colour for the mk7

surly the abrasives in tripple will remove the cquarts though?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks. 

Ahh sorry. Roof wasnt trippled


----------

